# Help 1 day old pup not feeding



## mumzivicki (Nov 24, 2011)

Help wanted. My dog had pups yesterday morning. Was pregnant when we got her and didn't know till we took her to the vets. She had 6 fine natural delivers and bitch and pups are going vets for there checks tomorrow morning. Only I have noticed that one of them is very inactive and always away from all the dogs. I have got puppy milk and a bottle for it. But will I be doing the right thing takin her from mum? I lift her to mums face and she licks her to clean and everything just she isn't eating or staying warm as she is at the end of the whelping box. She will be getting spayed ASAP so no arsey comments please! Just advice wanted! Thanks


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

HI Vicki, 
Welcome... Glad you found us 
What did the vet say regarding bottle feeding? x


----------



## mumzivicki (Nov 24, 2011)

try her on the puy milk and try latching her onto mum to top up even if its a droplet x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im hoping someone will be along who knows how to get them to take milk.. did you say she doesnt seem to be interested at all? 
Has she taken any?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Vicki, not much advice only to keep the area where they are warm, Mum will hopefully feed baby soon off her own back, they're still very young at the moment and I'm not sure but i don't think they always feed that much in the first day or so anyway, again, I'm not sure but I think it's a little early to think of the bottle but I know there are some very good knowledgeable members who will e able to give you much better advice than this, 
Good luck and I hope mum and babies are ok x
P S welcome to the forum


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Is pup attempting to suckle at all? Have you checked for cleft palette?

I would be in the box with them and helping her on middle or back teats, having the colostrum is really important. Hope you can get her/him sorted


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Was just thinking about cleft pallette would you just look in the mouth for a hole?
Imonly remembering what ive read on here x


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
Has it fed at all yet? Going this long with nothing is really not good- and I'd want it seen tonight if it was me- and the pups will be at a disadvantage without the colustrum, of at least call the er vet for an on phone consult? There may be a medical reason it can't feed (like cleft palate) and bottle feeding could credit more problems.
I would personally be trying to get it to feed from the mum- have you tried squeezing a little milk out before putting the pup to it so it can get the smell? Sounds horrible I know- but after you've had to clear severe mastitis a couple of times 'milking' a dog doesn't seem weird, just one of those things!
If you do bottle feed, you Must make sure the pup is warm before feeding- to feed a chilled pup is asking for horrible trouble. And for other times, pop it between it's siblings, or just near mums bottom teats (usually very warm) for body temp.
I actually had a little one not feed a first, and we used a syringe to get a little of her moms milk into her, then popped her on the back/biggest teat and hey presto- 'Babygirl' is now 3 years old and going strong!!

I probably sound like a crazy lady right now and if so, appologies- blame the rum!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

You had any joy hun?

(shameless bump)


----------



## mumzivicki (Nov 24, 2011)

No suckling at all... mum lets me open her legs tried squeezing the milf out.. it come out vwery slowly put pup on and doesnt latch at all! :\ xx


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you checked her mouth? Please do


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

And pup is deffinately warm enough?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This may be of help It covers feeding and keeping pups warm.

http://www.akc.org/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog/pdf/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf

Responsible Breeding - Baby Food: Proper Feeding of Orphans


----------



## mumzivicki (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep shes warm and taking milk off me now. still not luck latching onto mum but least shes having somthing. managed to get her bowl movment going too... so shes pooed and aste and now in a blanket infrount of the fire on low heat! Shes got a little star on her belly too... Going to called her hope!  Heres a link to the picture i have of her feedin as i dont know how to add them on here haha

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=169721076457597&set=o.103590676346556&type=1&theater


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww shes absolutly stunning.. Thats fantastic news!!! Got everything crossed and hope Hope goes from strength to strength :lol:
If you upload the pic to photobucket you can paste the IMG code directly into you post or click the litle paper clip and attach from there. 
Well done


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is the puppy doing this morning, puppies sometime wont drink in first 24 hours, but they must start drinking the first lot of milk with in 48 hours it is called Colostrum and it is full of all the nutriants a puppy needs for survival and growth and protection. Make sure puppy do not have a cleft palette, give your vet a phone call and get the puppies checked over, keep puppies very warm the room must be 70 - 80 degrees with NO drafts, let one of the puppies suckle for a while then remove that puppy and place the little one onto that nipple, hold its head firmly but dont squeeze too hard, each time it comes off put it back on, use back nipple (near the lady bits end NOT chest end), these are the fullest with milk. Make sure this puppy have its whole mouth right around the nipple and surrounding area once suckling keep an eye on it and make sure it dont come back off, once it is full it will stop suckling and wont be whinning as it will be nice and full and want to sleep, place puppy by mums face so she can lick and make it go pee and poo okay. If this puppy do not suckle you will have to take it back to vet and get it checked and put onto either tube feeding or bottle, they will advise you more. KEEP THIS PUPPY WARM DO NOT LET IT GET COLD. If you cant get this puppy to the vets straight away then you will have to buy puppy milk replacer and feed by bottle, make sure you make it pee and poo straight after by rubbing lightly over is bum and willy with cotton wool dampened in warm water.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

puppy looks a good size, what breed is mum?. as the others have said check for cleft palette. how is he today?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think shes trying to get an hour theres a new pic on the facebook page in the link posted earlier and she seems to be feeding.. have left a message asking for her to update when she gets chance but Vicki said she had set her alarm for every 1 1/2 hours so i imagine shes a little shattered lol 

Your a good bunch xx


----------



## mumzivicki (Nov 24, 2011)

Thankyou all so much for your help and advice... vet trip is in a few hours...

Well i came down stairs at 5am and been down since as i found her under one of the covers in the cage COLD... i picked her up to mum like look roxie u need to keep her warm and placed her under her hinde leg. and she pushed her out.. its like shes foucusing on the others as she knows its not well...(or am i being stupid) iv made u a water bottle and wrapped her in a fluffy towel around it... going to give her some more milk at 9.45...

Might do a facebook page for all my followers!!! thankyou all... xx


----------



## mumzivicki (Nov 24, 2011)

But whilst im here... Can any give me advice on to how the hell do i get a mum and 6 pups to the vets... there weling box is a huge creat with a smaller 1 next o it so mum can feed and drink and have her own space too.. i only have a little car... lol xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

put the puppies in a box with blankets and heat pad or hot water bottle, it wont hurt to be seperated from mum for the journey to the vets sometimes they do actually know that something is wrong with the puppy which is why you will see it being pushed out have you checked the mouth of the puppy yet, because if it does have cleft you will be kinder to let the vet put to sleep on your visit, he will suggest this anyway if all is fine in the mouth, try putting the puppy on the teat and gently stroking under its chin good luck at the vets and for the little pup


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe it does sometimes happen Vicki.. Mum might realise shes the weaker one.
I know you managed to get a earlier appointment and are at the vet atm so wishing you lots of luck x

have to admit usually dont like them pages on FB they depress me but it shows they can do good x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just reading this, good advice already given, hope it goes well at the vets, and if you do have to say goodbye to the pups, I know is heartbreaking but you have to put it to one side and concentrate on the living pups and mom.

I always have Dopram-V in when a litter is due - it can help these little ones thrive and get going a bit easier.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Vicki just text me.. unfortunatly the little one didnt make it. 
Dont know all the detals but im sure she'll let us know. 
thankyou all for you help. xx

RIP Hope


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Vicki just text me.. unfortunatly the little one didnt make it.
> Dont know all the detals but im sure she'll let us know.
> thankyou all for you help. xx
> 
> RIP Hope


Aww Its so sad poor little mite, I know its nature and obviously the mum knew, but is very sad all the same. This is why I dont think I could never ever breed, I couldnt cope with anything like this, its bad enough worrying when you get older pups and dogs.


----------



## barnchick (Nov 2, 2011)

I had this happen two weeks ago. The runt of my litter wouldn't feed two weeks ago, this is what I did and it is now healthy and happy!
You will need a syring (without the sharp obviously) and egg cup
Try and express form the teets, (use the back ones as these have more milk) put your hand firmly above and round the milk sac (not the nipple) and squeeze in the direction from the dogs body towards the nipple, it is hard to do and you really have to be firm, once you get the right action you should get quite a strong squirt coming out, put it into an egg cup then pull it up with the syringe. You will only get about 1.5ml - 2ml. Put the pup in a towel wrap it firmly so you have got a good grip. Squirt a tiny amount into the mouth and lips, keep doing this and look for swallows. If you can get that much in it will give it a sugar boost and hopefully after a couple of feeds about 20mins apart you should see an improvement soon and it will be strong enough to feed on its own. Try this as colostrom is the best thing for pups! We are beef cow producers and believe me you can't underestimate the power of the mothers milk!!!!!
Good luck


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Barnchick, read further up, the little pup didn't make it.....run free Hope!


----------



## barnchick (Nov 2, 2011)

SharonM said:


> Barnchick, read further up, the little pup didn't make it.....run free Hope!


So sorry! I had the hybrid setting on and it seems to hide responses! 
So sorry the pup didn't make it... hope the rest of the litter are doing well!


----------

